# Rabbits and other animals



## angoragrl

I don't think we have a thread for this one yet but I thought it would be neat to see what pictures people have of their bunnies with their other pets. Here are a few I have to get it started. 

















Acorn seems to think Mercury is a good shelter to hide under.


----------



## trailsend

This is on my blog, but thought I'd share it here. Norman& Noel are best buddies.


----------



## angoragrl

OMG! They are adorable together!


----------



## angoragrl

Here are a few more I got of Acorn with the kitties. 

First, Acorn, Trinity, and the glowing eyes in the back ground are Mercury.




Trinity decided she'd had enough so here's one of just the boys. 






(note the lovely thrown "Henri perfume" in the back ground. . . . He decided he was mad at me when I told him it was time to go downstairs.)


----------



## magic_girl

that's so cute:biggrin2:

i love your pictures:brownbunny


----------



## ZakuraRabbit

I don't have any other pets at home at the moment than the bunnies (and currently just two out of the three as well, as Aroma is at school, expecting babies) 
But I used to have a syrian hamster. Sadly she passed away, and I didn't let her meet the rabbits very often as I worried a bit they would hurt each other.
I have however a pic of Zakura and the old school hamster Houdini. 




Here's about how close my own hamster ever got to the buns...
Sasuke and Temari (inside the hamster ball)




And here's a pic of Temari alone without the bunnies, since it's a shame to only put up a picture of her inside a half-transparent ball.


----------



## jcottonl02

I love this kind of thread. 

Here are my piccies






















And that's not all of our pets!!!

We now have my two buns, two kittens, and four yorkies- here we only have the one. And they all love each other to bits!!!!!!!!


----------



## angoragrl

Omg! I'm jealous! Your babies are beautiful!


----------



## jcottonl02

Thanks a lot! I love them to pieces.

But I have to say that urs are gorgeous too. Both in different ways though- ur angora looks like a fluffy toy he/she's (?) so perfect lol! High maintenance though? Ah well- worth it if you look that cute!!!!!!!


----------



## LadyBug

Pickles and Jamie-


----------



## trailsend

I just LOVE everyone's pictures! So adorable


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

*jcottonl02 wrote: *


>


I LOVE THESE TWO PICS.


----------



## angoragrl

*jcottonl02 wrote: *


> Thanks a lot! I love them to pieces.
> 
> But I have to say that urs are gorgeous too. Both in different ways though- ur angora looks like a fluffy toy he/she's (?) so perfect lol! High maintenance though? Ah well- worth it if you look that cute!!!!!!!



Ah yes, Henri does look much like a toy, in fact a friend of mine brought her young son over here not long ago, and he walked right over towards Henri to pick him up because he thought he was a stuffed toy, boy was he surprised when Henri sat up! I don't think I have ever seen a kid run so fast from a bunny in my life!! I felt bad for him, but he came back a minute later and decided that Henri was very soft and not at all scary. 

High maintenance?. . . . oh you have no idea! He doesNOT appreciate his daily grooming sessions, but with fur like that, what can you do? I love my boy though.


----------



## jcottonl02

Luvmyzoocrew- thanks lol I love those piccies too! They are so cuttteeeee

Angoragrl- lol yes I can imagine the look on his face every time you descend on him with a brush - the sort of 
'I do not care for this.......' look!!
But yes I guess it has to be done. Same with my yorkies- you really have to brush them....they do not like it at all- some with tolerate it, and some will cry even when you begin by gently stroking their back with the other side of the brush!!!!


----------



## Becca

I love the last pictures they are so cute! My two fave animals together!!


----------



## jcottonl02

Aww thanks alot- yeah I love those piccies as well.
Everyone's piccies on here are so adorable!!! Certainly some photogenic bunnies!


----------



## Becknutt

I love these kind of threads! Here's mine. You may have seen some of these before...






Ruby & Roxy are BEST friends!




























Floppys ex-girlfriend before Ruby






I love these ones...Cats first time meeting little baby Flopster.









"


----------



## momofmany

Here is Joya with 2 of our dogs...












and here is Vinny--I caught him eating cat food with the kitties!


----------



## BSAR

Here is Sippi with our dog Goldie:






That is the only one I can find. I will have to get more!


----------



## BSAR

Here is anther one:




" Hey you're a cute bunneh"

My older sister's cat Lola and Kalea-Rae.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

WOW I missed a bunch of this thread!

How cute they all are together!


----------



## FallingStar

Awww, all the bunnies and their furry friends are soooo cute!


----------



## Lassie

I would like to know how do you put pictures on here?

Doyou know very much about Rabbits? Lassie


----------



## ratmom

Oh those pics are so cute :







Oliver & mysweet harley who I missdearly. Oliver loves the rats, but gets jealous. My girlsused to throw food on the floor for him he's a stinker lol.










Wilbur and my beloved daisy they just adored each other, daisy would always try to get in his cage.


----------



## clevername

This is our English Angora buck Hrothgar and he is crazy-fearless....






This is him at about 3 1/2 months. He weights about 3 lbs, the rest of him is all fluff.






The cat sniffing him is Dorian. He weighs in at about 12lbs. He's a pretty timid cat so this is the closest to Hrothgar he's ever dared to venture.






But don't let the red eyes fool you he's actually a very sweet boy. He's just alittle crazy.


----------



## maisy126

Well it's about time I upload pictures off the computer....

Here is Batty with Maisy, his bestest kitty friend:





She just cuddled up with him while he was laying down

Maisy actually 'babysat' Batty in his pen for the longest time, such a sweet girl


----------



## GalacticBunny

Just took these pics today- had to share! =)







" ALT="">







" ALT="">


----------



## tinymonster

I was feeling so grumpy this morning, but this thread cheered me right up! There is nothing cuter than two adorable animals cuddling! :biggrin2:


----------



## Happi Bun

*Dunkin and Cody*


----------



## Goalie Girl

Here's Charlie (bunny) grooming his best friend Jasmine (guinea pig). Charlie is molting in this picture so that's why he has little bald spots on his head.






Here's Charlie (bunny) with his cautious friend Tuffy (guinea pig).


----------



## kherrmann3

*jcottonl02 wrote: *


>


 This picture is just too cute! I can't handle it!


----------



## twYANGziie

My Yukie&&. Sukie, Mini Schnauzers with Wally .


----------



## Hayley411

Twilah and Sprocket my yellow Lab.











~Hayley


----------



## pherber12

Roxy and my dog Jack. This was one of their first meetings


----------



## Elf Mommy

Elf and Kirby


----------



## pherber12

Here are two more of Roxy and Jack. In this one they've apparently both had a very hard day, lol.






This picture isn't posed. I was cooking supper in the kitchen when I noticed Roxy had cuddled up to Jack - who doesn't seem too pleased to have a bunner on his blanky.


----------



## Lassie

This looks like my cat.....Delia


----------



## Brooksey

Meet mybunnies, Blueberry, Smokey, Sooty and our hammie Snowball.
(Sorry they are so big)


----------



## Epic_win




----------



## XxMontanaxX

Keiran hates my cat.I think its because Macey is so interested with he walks by. 






This bird loved Macey. He actually would hop on her back and ride around.






"Arrr"






"Hiii big dog!"






"Hiii not so big dog!"


----------



## Floppy Puff-Puff

Absolutely adorable pictures, everyone.


----------



## Brandy456

Not to sure if this counts but... 





He wanted to go see her to bad, but she doesn't like him much.


----------



## ohsnapitscharity

Holly with the babies (we are keeping the brown one, Alfredo)





if you look closely at this one coming up you can see she is grooming them (i promptly made her stop though)


----------



## kherrmann3

*ohsnapitscharity wrote: *


> if you look closely at this one coming up you can see she is grooming them (i promptly made her stop though)


Afraid that it was a "taste test"?  Cute pictures!


----------



## ohsnapitscharity

lol no her best friend is my crazy pet duck (they have been togerther since she was a puppy) but didnt exactly want them smellin like dog slob (and its rank!) when they went back to mom


----------



## kherrmann3

Aww, that's cute that your doggy is a gentle "giant". My parent's dog was afraid of my rabbit when I lived at home. Now, when my mum watches my rabbit, the dog (Brody) looks at Toby (the rabbit) like he's dinner. When Brody was a puppy and we introduced him to Toby, Toby scared the heck out of him. Brody ran up to Toby with an over-excited puppy-nose, and Toby boxed him in the face. Brody was never the same with rabbits (he doesn't even chase the cottontails)!


----------



## ohsnapitscharity

aww lol


----------



## Happi Bun

Great pictures everyone! :bunny24


Here is Cody (aka Baby) with Dunkin.


----------



## kherrmann3

Ohh! That is my favorite color of kitty!  SO pretty! (and Dunkin's adorable, as always!)


----------



## Brandy456

*Epic_win wrote: *


>


They match ! loool


----------



## Bunnymom,K

Here are some of my fur babies.


----------



## fuzz16

Martini is the kitten next to Mimzy the french lop, Smokey the gray cat next to Sara the polish mix, and Ty the dog





Martini the kitten, Mimzy, and the baby





Ty and Mimzy





Ty, the boys, and baby





Martini and Mimzy when i first brought her home. 6.20. thier 1 day apart in age 





Martini playing with the boys-she gets kicked now by blake if she plays to rough








my akita and Joey


----------



## Luca

Mikey the massive collie, and Luca


----------



## kherrmann3

Aww! Luca has this look like, "It's behind me, isn't it?"


----------



## MagnoliaDee

Lego and her Kitty...


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

*fuzz16 wrote: *


> Martini the kitten, Mimzy, and the baby


Mimzy says "your breath stinks little human"

i love the pic


----------



## Luca

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Aww! Luca has this look like, "It's behind me, isn't it?"


They were best buds, but unfortunately I had to move and Mikey is not mine. But now I have my 2 cats and Luca gets along great with them. Lily likes to "pet" him on the head and steal his veggies. They chase each other around the house all the time, which is pretty funny because most of the house is hardwood.




Luca and Mikey




Luca and Lily




Luca and Aphrodite


----------



## sakyabuni

here's my Pit- lab mix, Miles napping with my rex, Seven





We also have a cat and other bunnies. I can get EVERYONE to play nice together except the dominant male and dominant female rabbits of my two bonded bunny pairs. I got the cat and dog as youngsters and slowly trained everyone together. 

just an FYI, the ASPCA has an interspecies photo contest running this month. There could be some winners in this thread


----------



## Becksta

Thumper, Zeus and Fudge


----------



## sakyabuni

Becksta wrote:


> Thumper, Zeus and Fudge



This one made me laugh because thumper and Zeus look like they walked right out of the "Identity Theft " email that circulates around Easter. You know the one? -- it consists of photographs different species pets---cats, puppies, bunnies that are matched for color and pattern.


----------



## cheekynj

Aaaaaaaaaaaw they are all so gorgeous!!!:inlove:


----------



## bunnyluv96

hmmmm...you don't look like a bunny at all!


----------



## Kitty88

http://s327.photobucket.com/albums/k461/kittybitch88/?action=view&current=DSC02152.jpg
Chloe and Zoe staring eachother down.
http://s327.photobucket.com/albums/k461/kittybitch88/?action=view&current=DSC03228.jpg
Aiden being curious about the new bunny. That phase is long over, btw. He tried to pee on her the other day because he was jealous. :sigh:


----------



## Crazedbl

OMG THEY ARE SOOOOOOOO CUTE i luv the last few the dog with the hat cracked me up


----------



## Sweets

Sweets my lovely bunny & Booth our dove...
When Sweets is just lying down or having cuddles, Booth walks real close to him, pecks at his toenails & fur...Sweets just looks at him  They're cute together...
Sometimes Booth sits on Sweets, but I haven't got a picture of that yet.


----------



## undergunfire

Molly and Sammy (dog) ...


----------



## ambernd

This is my miniature pinscher. Her name is Kitty. and my new bunny ZaZu =]


----------



## ambernd

I don't know if it's just on my computer or not but my pics are extremly big.. Sorry lol



EDIT- Never mind. I resized them =]


----------



## rabbitsrock_love

OMg! So jealous you guys have working cameras... Cause i don't!:tantrum: So i can't get a pic of Snowflake and Twinks (guinea pig) together! But good job everybody:thumbup


----------



## Steph16

Jacob and Joxer (cat) 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4897975938/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4897389351/

Edit:
Oh and Joxe sitting in Jacob's old house http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4880742660/


----------



## Sweets

Sweets & my sisters guinea pig Ethan. They don't live together but every night when Aimee cleans Ethans house, he comes into my room & Sweets & Ethan have dinner together! they pretty much ignore each other except when sweets rubs his chin on ethan.


----------



## itsazoo




----------



## SmokeysMomMom




----------



## PerpetualAnimalLover2011

Liam (7-yr old parakeet) wants in on this new cage (Tim's!)


----------



## Pipper

Pipper and Sylvester:






Pipper and Dumbledore: 






Sylvester, Weiser (RIP), and Tchoupitoulas (RIP):


----------



## dragynflye

here's rue's first meeting with kimo kawaii, my sphynx. rue couldn't possibly care less, kimo's a little confused by (and maybe jealous of) all the fluff!


----------



## BaileysMom

Sorry I don't know how to resize the pics in photobucket, but I got these today of Little Lady and Oreo with my 6 month old puppy great dane. Yes he's only 6 month, his mom and dad were taking naps.
















Even though he is only 6 months old and still very much a puppy Jack (great dane) does very good w/ the rabbits but he is watched w/ them at all times, what he was really doing in these pictures was just waiting for me to turn my head so he could try the hay also.


----------



## Pipper

Angela - Your black bunny (Little Lady?) looks like and reminds me so much of my late rabbit, Weiser! So beautiful


----------



## hippity18

she hopped and it scared the poop outta my kitty lol


----------



## Luv Buns

*Mossy always has to eat some of Jelly Beans grass.*


----------



## Yurusumaji

I really enjoyed looking through all of these photos. So cute!






If you look closely you can spot the cat in this photo.


----------



## sorraia

I have a few photos of my bunnies with other critters. 

Skyler checking out my puppy, Tundra. Tundra doesn't seem to have much prey drive (at least not yet), but this is still the closest she's allowed to get. She's still in the "playplayplay!" stage, but big enough to hurt the bunnies without meaning to. (My other dog, Alley, has too much prey drive to even be allowed to get this close - she starts barking at the bunnies and pouncing towards the gate.)










Suki and Skyler checking out my cat, Napoleon. The cats are not very friendly towards the rabbits, and run away. I think the rabbits think its fun. lol










And bunnies checking out the rats. This is as much interaction as the two species get. I've heard of horror stories of rabbits hurting animals smaller than them. Whether its true or not, not a risk worth taking.


----------



## MiniLopHop

Becky and Andre taking a nap


----------



## Kizza

These photos are adorable! :biggrin: I wish my bunny would be friends with my other pets. I think it's the other pets thats the problem! lol

Sorry these are a bit blurry he moves too much!

This is rocky trying to play with my dog Nikki, she doesn't like him very much:







This is Rocky chasing Max, Max is mostly blind and doesn't want to be bothered:







This is Rocky chasing the pigeons outside, he wants to be friends with them too!:






And this is him just chilling with the pigeons, they dont mind him even though he chases them, they come down to visitl a lot of the time and just hang about:


----------



## Manda!

Tamine with our dog (called Eppu)


----------



## Pharfly

Love these pics! 
Here are some of mine lol

Biggs the cat thinking the litter box is her bed





Nova and my cocker spaniel Enzo, instead of going around him she went over him lol


----------



## Ashleighh

My Shih Tzu x Maltese, Ninja just loves cuddles with Lola!


----------



## saidinjester

This is my sister and her mini rex, plus a few other friends! JT the bull, Jack Frost the mini donkey, Jasper the goat and Sniper the mutt! lol :biggrin:


----------



## Samara




----------



## LaylaLop

Mumford checking out my dog, Dante





My past bun, Lexi and my past dog Cindy


----------



## Little_LongEared_Lover2931

I love how all these animals act so well together


----------



## Alee C.

Honey and kota in one of my easter pics. I am amzed at how well these 2 get along.


----------



## FlowerBaby

I don't really have any pictures of my dog and Flower together ...... Flower charges Taffy :'C Poor Taff, ahahaha, he's practically blind and is only curious as to what she is, yet she never fails to defend herself XD


----------



## BunnyLove89

Weston and Mia!


----------



## Samara

Troy and Pidge:






Jack and Bailey (both have since passed away):






Grover and Gubble:






Troy and Matthias:






Troy and Starling:






Grover and Matthias:


----------

